# can you put different kinds of millipedes in the same tank?



## xenowhore (Jul 6, 2006)

I was thinking of getting some millipedes of my own. I have a 10 gallon glass tank and I was wondering if I could put differnt kinds of millipedes in it together...


----------



## crashergs (Jul 6, 2006)

*yes*

yes. however u need to consider each individual species habitat.


----------



## Kasha (Jul 6, 2006)

As long as their needs are the same.  So for example, don't put a tropical one in with a desert one.  But a variety of tropical ones would be fine.  Or vice versa.  Make sense?


----------



## crashergs (Jul 6, 2006)

and add a lot of substrate, they prefer more room to dig and tunnel then to walk, but also give them room to move and not be over crowded plus 10 gallons is not much room I'd go with a 15 or 20...
unless u have small  species


----------



## Kasha (Jul 6, 2006)

When I researched getting my first one, I read that the millipede should be able to walk fully stretched out along the length of the tank.  But I agree that unless you get a mix of smaller ones and ones that like to burrow, you may want to just stick to a smaller number of millis.  Or just get 2 large one.  Hope that helps!  Good luck!


----------



## crashergs (Jul 6, 2006)

kasha do you have me blocked or something?


----------



## Kasha (Jul 6, 2006)

umm...I don't think so...I hope not!  How would I be able to tell?


----------



## crashergs (Jul 6, 2006)

because me and you told him virtually the same exact thing :?


----------



## Kasha (Jul 6, 2006)

heheh I guess we did! hehehe!  I was writing my first one while you posted yours, then on the second, I think I read wrong..   or maybe I just had my head up my ass


----------



## xenowhore (Jul 8, 2006)

*eh*

Yeah, I only want like...2 or 3.


----------



## crashergs (Jul 8, 2006)

lol............


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 9, 2006)

well, i had a couple few different local species together for a little bit, but the last type i added to the cage gassed all the other ones, so i would say it would take a little bit of research first. some millipedes have decently powerful defensive secretions that can kill other bugs if they are trapped in an enclosed cage type situation


----------



## crashergs (Jul 9, 2006)

true...

what kind of local pedes were those caco?


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 9, 2006)

crashergs said:
			
		

> true...
> 
> what kind of local pedes were those caco?


er, brown, blackish, and striped brown.  i don't know beyond that, really not a milli person usually. it was the stripey ones that killed off the other ones


----------



## Bark (Jul 9, 2006)

I placed 3 of the Polydesmida (yellow flat millies) with my AGBs and the yellow guys all died off in a week.  I don't know if the AGB secretions caused it, if I did something wrong, or if it was just bad luck.   

The really little flat red millies seem to get alone fine with the AGBs though.


----------



## Voodooschaaf (Jul 9, 2006)

polydesmids need a different habitat as AGbs, so no wonder they died


----------



## Bark (Jul 9, 2006)

Voodooschaaf said:
			
		

> polydesmids need a different habitat as AGbs, so no wonder they died


Do you have a link to their requirements?  I searched for it before I got them and I didn't see anything aside from that the ones I had are from the US.


----------



## Voodooschaaf (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi Bark,

it is quite difficult to give u a link in which is everything written about the requirements of the polydesmids, I keep Coromus vittatus vittatus for several years now, began with trial and error.
I just can share my eperience if u wish.

Greez,
Shura and the whole bunch


----------



## Bark (Jul 13, 2006)

Voodooschaaf said:
			
		

> Hi Bark,
> 
> it is quite difficult to give u a link in which is everything written about the requirements of the polydesmids, I keep Coromus vittatus vittatus for several years now, began with trial and error.
> I just can share my eperience if u wish.
> ...


If I decide to get more, you'll be the first to know.

Thanks,
-Bark


----------

